# Digital Photo Original Properties



## us214760 (Jan 31, 2013)

As a digital photo floats around the web, are any of its original properties carried with it?  If so, how do you view them?


----------



## 480sparky (Jan 31, 2013)

You mean EXIF /metadata? Depends on the site the image is uploaded to.  Some keep it intact. Others strip it to reduce bandwidth and storage requirements.

Try an EXIF viewer like Opanda.  Some browsers also have add-on or plug-in viewers.


----------



## TCampbell (Jan 31, 2013)

Some sites strip it even if you include it.  I always leave my EXIF data in the image.  But if I upload it to Flickr, they strip it.  Oddly... they allow you to view the EXIF data through a menu navigation if you are looking at the image on their site (so it's not like they discard the data), but it wont be in the image anymore which means browser plugins that display the EXIF data wont see anything.


----------



## KmH (Jan 31, 2013)

Flickr is designed to maximize the number of 'hits' Flickr records. They add a link to images (basically SPAM) from there that are posted elsewhere, like here on TPF to boost their SEO too.


----------

